# 2.6.33.and nvidia-drivers

## ahnkle

Hi,

build and booted vanilla 2.6.33 but nvidia-drivers won't build. Not sure whats going on. Any ideas?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> exton nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3 # cat temp/build.log 
> 
> You should enable -g (or higher) for debugging!     
> ...

 

----------

## SamuliSuominen

195.36.03 is working fine here with 2.6.33.

----------

## DevOne

I've the same problem...i think we must wait again

----------

## Shining Arcanine

Is anything keeping you from using the 190.53 drivers? There is a patch available from a bug report I filed to make them work:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301318

The same patch might also work for the 190.42 drivers, but you will likely need to modify the ebuild manually (rather than applying a ready-made patch to the ebuild) to get it to work.

----------

## jburns

The 195.36.03 driver has been removed by NVIDIA http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/announcement.php?a=39

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *jburns wrote:*   

> The 195.36.03 driver has been removed by NVIDIA http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/announcement.php?a=39

 

It should still be available through Portage, unless portage points to Nvidia's download servers. I jumped on the 195.36.03 driver bandwagon recently and so far, I have not had a problem with it. Heat issues are something that I would quickly detect because of the nature my system being a laptop, so I think I will keep running it.

----------

